# Bolens 1402 Help Please!



## sknight88

Ok, so I got this neat old tank of a Bolens tractor, 1986 model, Briggs motor. Had sat for a while, and would start with starter fluid but not stay running. In this process, the plastic starter gear stripped out. No biggie right? Starters are 2 bolts... Well, theres no room, I had to pull all the shields and motor mount bolts, and lift/shift the motor up and out to do it! Ugggh!
So I get it all back together, but stupidly switched a red and white wire, blowing a 30 amp fuse. Uggh again, switch wires, change fuse, but no spark. So Im thinking I may have fried the coil.... which is behind the huge shield, and seems to be another, "pull the motor" part. So, basically, is that how it goes? Yank the motor for the coil? or cut the shield up? Help! Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I don't have any help to offer you, but wanted to welcome you to the forum. We have a great deal of knowledgable people here who will b e able to get you going again!


----------



## lsmurphy

Yep, pull the motor. And clean while you have it apart, guaranteed to be loaded with muck in the fly wheel, stator, and cooling fins.

Scott


----------



## sknight88

Thanks, figured as much, quick question, on the rear of the motor, off of the flywheel, is two bolts that attach to what I would call a output shaft. That shaft passes into a larger shaft and is bolted together. Since the motor has to come fully out tis time and not just up and over, where do I seperate the motor? The shafts or the bolts on the flywheel? Thanks


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Stub shaft*

That attachment to your flywheel is called a stub shaft. It doesn't matter much which way you take it apart, so try to do it the simplest way. Clearance and access to the bolts may be the determining factor. 

On my QT-16, it was easier to remove the stub shaft from the flywheel and leave it attached to the drive shaft.

Good luck!


----------



## sknight88

Thanks Snowman... probaly repull it on Sat. ughhh lol


----------



## sknight88

So I pulled the motor again, uggh but was a bit less trouble second time around. Got the coil out and drove a half hour to the nearest Briggs dealer, a old hole in the wall shop run by two grumpy old people. Got my coil, a new gasket I needed and asked for 2 new plugs since the coil was gonna be new. Gave him my plug numbers, he looked at it and said they were the wrong ones. Ok, he knows more than me, so I got the right ones. All installed well, fired it up and had a rattle. No biggie, the shields are still loose and dangling. Buttoned it all up and still got a rattle? Humm, oh no, pulled the new plugs and they were smashed up! Guess they werent the right ones after all huh? 
So I pulled them out, and all the threads on the heads at the same time since they were so mangled up. Took the heads off and cleaned up the mess. Luckily the cylinder and the valves all look good. So now its either Ebay for heads or heli coil time. Uggh, but at least I can do that with the motor in! Stay tuned!


----------



## ljohn6

Before you go to the trouble of helicoils try ebay for some used heads. I will assume its a L-head Briggs the parts are realy cheap on e-bay. but helicoil would be a fast cheap fix.
have fun John


----------



## sknight88

Ok, update, motor issues seem to have been mostly solved. So for the first time I dropped the deck and flipped the switch to cut grass! All for 15 feet....  Uggh.... So heres what I know, the belt is not broken, slipped etc. When I flip the switch, I can hear the idle drop down, but nothing happens. The "assembly" on the front of the crankshaft will turn freely by hand, both in switch up and switch down mode. So, where to look? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## SnowmanPA

*1402 Not mowing?*

I just reviewed the parts manual for the 1402 so I could understand that system. In addition to the belt that runs from the clutch to the mower deck, there is another belt under the cover on the deck itself that turns the three blades. 

That belt may be broken. With everything turned off, you should be able to rotate the drive belt from the clutch by hand while you observe the blades through the discharge chute. If they aren't turning, you probably need to pull the deck out and replace that belt. Same thing happened to me earlier this year.

Good luck. Let us know if it wasn't the problem...


----------



## sknight88

Thanks Snowman, as soon as I squeeze it into my crazy schedule, Ill post up the results!


----------



## sknight88

Ok, had some time today, so I checked all the belts, there good. Checked the switch for the deck to turn the blades on, all good. Pulled the front clutch assembly apart ( is there a name for this part?) and just cleaned and disassembled it all. Reinstalled and got it running again. It runs, and then surges ahead like a boost of speed, but then drops back down. When I hit the switch, blades are going again, but the drain takes to much away from the motor, and I have to shut the blades off to keep the motor running. Thinking the carb needs a full rebuild. Tractor says Bolens 1402, so I assume its a 14hp?But on Ebay, all the L head stuff seems to be 16-18hp? Do I have a odd ball or is the number not always the HP rating? Thanks guys, Shawn


----------

